# Philodendron wend imbe



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Anybody know what the origin or natural distribution for Philodendron wend imbe is? I can't seem to find any data on this plant at all! It almost seems like it is really only common in the dart/terrarium hobby.
Thanks....


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

its a cross of wendlandii and imbe


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Josh,
I believe this is a hybrid between P. wendlandii (from Central America) and P. imbe (from Brazil). Sometimes you see it written as P. Wend-imbe and sometimes you see it as P. x wend-imbe. The capital W and the "X" are designating hybrid. Most of the time you just see it as P. wend imbe, which is misleading and I'm sure what creates the confusion.

Here's a photo of P. imbe aurea, while the photo doesn't show it, the leaves on this form of imbe becomes solid white. The normal form of this species is solid green.

*Nate's quicker than I am. lol


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks! I always had a feeling that it was a hybrid. Interesting that it seems to stay really small, I wonder if this is really just a juvenile form that could take on a different mature form eventually. The biggest I've seen is only around 8-9 inches tall....and both parents can get pretty huge.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

It could be that the plant they chose for tissue culture was a small growing clone. But, I have quite a few aroids, philo's included that have behaved and stayed small (never leaving the juvenile stage) in vivariums. These same plants, given good amounts of fertilizer and space to really grow some roots have become huge.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Josh, now I wish I had taken some photos. I was at a collector friends' house last month, and saw their mature form of _P. Wend-Imbe_--the leaves were 3 1/2' long!


----------

